# Wader Boot Repair



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've got a leak in my wader boots... has anyone found a patch, seal, or other product that really works? I've never had much success... thanks!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Innertube patch. Use the Vulcanizing kind. Google it. The cheap square ones you cut never work. Also gorilla tape should work. I have a pair of hippers - stocking foot - that look like i went through Armageddon. Lots of character in those waders


----------



## slatzing (Apr 10, 2015)

I have had good success with "GOOP" it is like silicon but 10x tougher.


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

What type of waders? I had success with shoe goo on my neoprene chest waders


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Aquaseal. After using wipe off the excess and stick the tube in your freezer to try and keep it from hardening.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Shoe goo, carry it in my backpack. Dries quickly


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Aqua seal is the best


----------



## slatzing (Apr 10, 2015)

shoe goop, plumbers goop, I've seen it under half a dozen names. all the same stuff. I've used it on my neoprene waders but the edges will work loose from flexing. Aquaseal is thinner but more flexible and made for waders. I have fixed a thousand things with Goop though.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Forgot to mention, put thin layer of goop over rip, spread it out. Place a vinyl patch of some sort on then another layer of goop over that. Hasn't failed me yet(finger's crossed).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I tried spraying the entire stocking feet on my breathables with that stuff "As Seen On TV". If anything it made it worse! Screen door boat, my behind!


----------



## HLS (Jul 13, 2004)

My wife had some E6000 for a craft project. I tried some on my leaking hip boots. Seems to have worked so far.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You can actually find leaks in waders(esp. stocking foot type) by wrapping the tops around an air hose if you have a compressor. Wrap them as tight as you can, tie with elastic (or rope). Blow them up, then quickly spray with a dish detergent/water mix where you suspect the leak to be. Look for bubbles! Dry the area, then coat with whatever you use inside and outside.(I have used Sealsall with good results.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

or take your waders into a dark room and put a flashlight inside. as you move the flashlight around you will see a pinhole of light coming through the spot where the leak is.


----------

